
LinkedIn uses itself to find a CEO. - ells
http://www.iq.harvard.edu/blog/netgov/2007/05/social_network_website_reaches.html
======
Sam_Odio
I found the actual story more informative:
[http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-linkedin7may07,1,5870712.story?coll=la-
headlines-business&ctrack;=1&cset;=true](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-
fi-linkedin7may07,1,5870712.story?coll=la-headlines-
business&ctrack=1&cset=true)

